# Uniforms for overweight persons



## supernix

Hi,

I am curious if anyone here has had trouble finding a uniform that would fit when they started martial arts?

I am starting back to taking Karate but I am perplexed on how to find a gi that will fit me.


----------



## calmone

not here to insult but how tall and what is your weight?


----------



## bignick

I feel ya...this thread touches on the same topic.


----------



## supernix

I am 5' 6" and currently weigh 270lbs might be a little lighter tonight after me and my father went hiking up Table Rock mountain.
Best I can tell I should get a 8 but not sure and from who. I am having troubles connecting to the Century site right now though. 

Thanks for all the helpful replies.


----------



## bignick

you're going to have to do some serious hemming...i'm 6'5'' and 330 Lbs...and the all the pants i've got are way to long for me...

 I know you can get custom sized uniforms made...but i guess i've never tried


----------



## supernix

I use to study Shuri Ryu as well as Hakkoryu Jujutsu. But I will be taking Shotokan/Hapkido/Jujutsu at the new dojo I found. 
I wanted a nice strong gi as I definately recall one of the techniques in Jujutsu being a real gi ripper. Unfortunately I have a very small amount of money at the end of the month.


----------



## mcjon77

I'm a really big guy, and it is hard finding gis for me as well.  One place to get a judo gi is centuryfitness.com.  I have a size 8 judo gi and it fits me.  Bear Brand seems to make big gis but I haven't tried them yet.  For sonme reason a century size 8 judo gi fits fine, but a century size 8 lightweight karate gi doesn't.

 Jon


----------



## bignick

I have found that judo gi's are usually sized larger...


----------



## Pacificshore

supernix said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> I am curious if anyone here has had trouble finding a uniform that would fit when they started martial arts?
> 
> I am starting back to taking Karate but I am perplexed on how to find a gi that will fit me.


I know Juka brand makes a gi that is cut larger than most, and is advertised as fitting body builder types.  It's called their Juka Bronze.  However, since you have the element of jujitsu mixed in, it may not be too practical if your gonna rip it.

Another place that you may wanna check is Kwon.  They are a German based martial arts supply place, and their uniforms run big.  They have one called a self defense uniform that is a cross between a judo/karate gi.  Might be the perfect combo your looking for.  Hope this helps :asian:


----------



## Sarah

Well I havent had any trouble getting a Gi that fits, more a Gi that fits right....since they seem to be made for men, they dont sit right around the curves..hehe


----------



## Pacificshore

Sarah said:
			
		

> Well I havent had any trouble getting a Gi that fits, more a Gi that fits right....since they seem to be made for men, they dont sit right around the curves..hehe


Yep....not very many companies out there that make a woman's karate gi.  Only know of about 2 that do    

I did put the question out to the females in another forum, but they were of the concensus that there was no need to have a uniform tailored to them :idunno: 

So much for my idea :shrug:


----------



## Sarah

We make do....just have to wear a sports top under my Gi as no matter how tight I have my belt my top pops open, beside in JJ my Gi gets all messed up anyways.




			
				Pacificshore said:
			
		

> Yep....not very many companies out there that make a woman's karate gi. Only know of about 2 that do
> 
> I did put the question out to the females in another forum, but they were of the concensus that there was no need to have a uniform tailored to them :idunno:
> 
> So much for my idea :shrug:


----------



## Ceicei

This was discussed in the MT Women's forum.  The link is to a company that makes women's gi.  

http://www.bujindesign.com/wdogi.html

 - Ceicei


----------



## Sarah

Thanks for that Ceicei...looks pretty costly (especially if you change that to NZ dollars)....heh, will stick with my man's Gi!  



			
				Ceicei said:
			
		

> This was discussed in the MT Women's forum. The link is to a company that makes women's gi.
> 
> http://www.bujindesign.com/wdogi.html
> 
> - Ceicei


----------



## TallAdam85

BOLDLOOK.NET UP TO SIZE 12 UNIFORMS 
lol I am 6 foot 4 and we got a size 12 for a guy i tryed the 12 on and it was almost a full length coat on me thats how big it was the pants where up to my neck lol it was huge only problem with this big of a uniform a big price i think it is about 80 bucks for a 10 oz white karate uniform


lol also have up size 12 belts there about 20 feet long lol


----------



## Simon Curran

Pacificshore said:
			
		

> I know Juka brand makes a gi that is cut larger than most, and is advertised as fitting body builder types. It's called their Juka Bronze. However, since you have the element of jujitsu mixed in, it may not be too practical if your gonna rip it.
> 
> Another place that you may wanna check is Kwon. They are a German based martial arts supply place, and their uniforms run big. They have one called a self defense uniform that is a cross between a judo/karate gi. Might be the perfect combo your looking for. Hope this helps :asian:


They actually aren't that big in draught, the uniforms from Kwon, one of the guys at our club is about 6'4" and about 250, he ordered a size 8 from them, and the pants about came up to his neck, and the top looked like a 2 man tent, so instead of returning it the instructor asked if anyone else could use it... 
Along came Kurt who is about 6' and 325 lbs, the jacket wouldn't even close on him...


----------



## kelly keltner

Anshin out of I believe New Hampshire makes a great xl and xxl Gi. I don't have a phone number, but do a google search on them and their web site should be there.

kelly


----------



## kanjc

supernix said:
			
		

> I am 5' 6" and currently weigh 270lbs might be a little lighter tonight after me and my father went hiking up Table Rock mountain.
> Best I can tell I should get a 8 but not sure and from who. I am having troubles connecting to the Century site right now though.
> 
> Thanks for all the helpful replies.


I  feel you on this one. I am 5'7" (on a good day) and float between 250 and 270 lbs, I have about a 52" chest. I purchased a size 7 TKD uniform from Techno and took it in to have about 9" taken off the legs and about 4" off of the sleeves. Best bet is to get a 7 or 8 and have it hemmed and then as you lose weight then you can look at other uniforms. I am purchasing a size 6 for tournaments and I don't plan on going to tournements until I can fit my fat butt into it...


----------



## Seig

I wear the juka gold. It holds up very well, and if you are tall, not much hemming will be required, but some probably will.


----------



## clapping_tiger

I used to be the enrollment director at our school and had to fit students for new uniforms, I know for a fact that Century does carry a size 8 if that is the size you need. But you will need to have the hemmed. If I remember right they were a little bit more expensive than the rest also.


----------



## Seig

The retail price is the same if you check the catalog. The wholesale price is about 2 dollars more than a size 6.


----------



## supernix

My current Sensei is telling me that he can get me a size 8 for $25 so that should take care of it I hope. I have also been exercising so hopefully that has helped take some inches off the ole waist line.

Thanks again everyone for the kind posts and helpful advice.


----------

